# Update on Birkshire 765 from A/F Lionel



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Have had the above since Christmas and have about 3 hours running time on it. Here is my report:

Works well with either AC or DC. All the features work well except the smoke feature. At first it worked well (Fan Driven) and looked great. But it did not take long for the Fan feature broke.:smilie_daumenneg:
It still produces smoke but it is not forced out; it just "flows" out. Called technicians at Lionel/Charles Ro/and closest Lional Service Center. All indicated that this feature (even in O gauge) has been a problem. Lional told me I could send it to them and the fan feature would be R&R. As of now will just keep what I got.

Bottom Line: Nice engine and price is right. On the whole I am satisfied with the purchase.

Larry> P.S. Would like some comments from other members that have purchased these Birkshire's.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is the latest on the new Lionel Birkshires:

S Gaugin Magazine had some nice articles on this subject.(March/April) Sounds like a common problem. I recalled Lionel Service/Warrenty Dept. and they indicated the following:
"AS OF NOW WE HAVE NO REPLACEMENT PARTS" They have no replacement electronic boards or fan motors! They have fan motors from other engines that might work. If you send the unit in and they find out they can not fix it they will offer you a refund. :smilie_daumenneg:

Kinda dissapointed:thumbsdown: in Lionel for bringing out a product and have absolutely no back up plan for repair. It is was it is. Hope to have some comments from other members who have purchased this product. Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

And that's why I do not buy anything from Lionel.Do they even have any type of quality control??? Sampling??? Process control?? Sounds like they push product out the door to meet production schedules.. Sounds like the last company I worked for....


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

OK; finally gave in and called Lionel again. They give me a Return Authorization Number. They claim they can fix the problem. (Fan Motor) They where very pleasant:appl: to talk to and understood my problem. The owner is responsible for freight charges to Lionel and they pay the freight to ship it back. Also to receive the product after being fixed requires a signature on the shipping papers when the carrier delivers. Will see what happens. Larry


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Larry,
I have been to the Lionel service center in Concord NC. I have had excellent results with their repairs. I think they work very hard to correct manufacturing defects that should never get to the customer.
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> OK; finally gave in and called Lionel again. They give me a Return Authorization Number. They claim they can fix the problem. (Fan Motor) They where very pleasant:appl: to talk to and understood my problem. The owner is responsible for freight charges to Lionel and they pay the freight to ship it back. Also to receive the product after being fixed requires a signature on the shipping papers when the carrier delivers. Will see what happens. Larry


Here's wishing you good luck.. And I'm not being sarcastic...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Final Update:

Just to let you know I got the Birkshire back (Via UPS) yesterday.(2 Week Turnaround) Tested it today and the smoke unit works very very well.
Not sure what to make of the comment by the Technician; it read> When they took it apart they found the fan unit covered with excess smoke fluid that broke it. I never added any smoke fluid in excess to the unit over per instructions on the manual. (4 Drops of Lionel Supreme) 
The smoke unit never worked anywhere close on how it does now. It would just force the smoke out every now and then; where
now it is a constant forced smoke. This leaves me to believe>THE SMOKE FAN WAS DEFECTIVE FROM THE FACTORY OR EXCESS FLUID WAS PUT IN AT THE FACTORY. 
All and all I am satisfied:appl: with the Loco and the Warrenty/Service from Lionel.
Larry


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

llskis said:


> Final Update:
> 
> Just to let you know I got the Birkshire back (Via UPS) yesterday. Tested it today and the smoke unit works very very well.
> Not sure what to make of the comment by the Technician; it read> When they took it apart they found the fan unit covered with smoke fluid that broke it. I never added any smoke fluid in excess to the unit over per instructions on the manual. (4 Drops of Lionel Supreme)
> ...


Good news..


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Great news Larry, I am glad it is working right for you.

As I said above Dean, and the service techs there have always done a good job on my stuff!!

Aflyer


----------

